# What is going on with MAIN on KP



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

More and more posts about anything but knitting and crochet. MAIN is for knitting and crochet so anything else Keep Out. I am so over this!!!!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I am with you on this one !.. Some people have 'twisted' minds and just ignore the common sense and rules to follow !.. They may swear at you and me just for obeying those rules !.. Dear Heavenly Father,- just help us to educate those without common sense !..


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Fialka said:


> I am with you on this one !.. Some people have 'twisted' minds and just ignore the common sense and rules to follow !.. They may swear at you and me just for obeying those rules !.. Dear Heavenly Father,- just help us to educate those without common sense !..


 :sm24:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Basically, the inmates are running the asylum.


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

I hear you. The bad part is that sometimes I read something before I realize what it is and then I get annoyed/angry. I want this to be a fun place for me to go to....to talk knitting and see what other people are doing. It was like that when I joined years ago.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Unfortunately those of us who agree with you are already trying, and those who don't, don't care and won't care any time soon.

Just to be clear, Im' NOT speaking about the ones that are accidental, that's just being human.

Funny, I used to get a little annoyed sometimes when my post got moved and I didn't happen to agree.... Now I LONG for those days!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

As long as Admin is MIA it will remain that way.


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

I've resorted to using the ignore button. I now have quite a few people I'm ignoring, LOL!


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

I agree. But there are some who are not very computer savvy, or they don't realize that there are different sections.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Used to, Admin was watchful, and moved posts to more appropriate sections.  Now, Admin doesn't seem to care, and does not even respond when notified of errant entries.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I think this is a big part of why many people I used to see regularly on here are no longer putting in an appearance. I really am sick of wading through where to hide a key, squirrels and bird feeders, and who's on first. Mistakes happen and there's nobody to fix them anymore but I really think some people just don't care. It seems to be those who get emails and don't actually visit the site and look at the different sections that either don't care or don't know how to post in the right section.

ETA I just realized that Main is getting everything _including_ the kitchen sink. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550059-1.html


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Then again this is posted in main. ;^)


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

altogirl said:


> I've resorted to using the ignore button. I now have quite a few people I'm ignoring, LOL!


 LOL.....me too, even ignore some that have posted on this thread! I guess we all think we are innocent, including me!


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> Basically, the inmates are running the asylum.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I agree. But there are some who are not very computer savvy, or they don't realize that there are different sections.


And to add to that, the default when creating a new topic is MAIN. Admin could certainly reformat this to open a window that makes you choose a section.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Ellie RD said:


> And to add to that, the default when creating a new topic is MAIN. Admin could certainly reformat this to open a window that makes you choose a section.


I like that suggestion. But admin is AWOL.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Main now seems to reside in the user submitted patterns...i looked at the whole first page - the only one which was a user submitted pattern was the first one which was also an introduction. You're so right the inmates are running the asylum. And that’s why I’m not here much anymore. The mess, the griping about the mess, but I still miss “seeing" some of you. Ravelry is keeping me busy, and I hope some of you will make the leap!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

jinx said:


> Then again this is posted in main. ;^)


I posted in MAIN so KPers who are doing the wrong thing will see it. Stop being so picky jinx where did you expect me to post it, in the fresh air!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

martyr said:


> Main now seems to reside in the user submitted patterns...i looked at the whole first page - the only one which was a user submitted pattern was the first one which was also an introduction. You're so right the inmates are running the asylum. And that's why I'm not here much anymore. The mess, the griping about the mess, but I still miss "seeing" some of you. Ravelry is keeping me busy, and I hope some of you will make the leap!


 :sm24: KP used to be so good but now it has gone to the pack!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

shockey said:


> I posted in MAIN so KPers who are doing the wrong thing will see it. Stop being so picky jinx where did you expect me to post it, in the fresh air!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry, you took offense. That is not what I wanted. Those posting the political topics in main say exactly the same thing you said. They post in main so more people will see it. To call others out about doing something wrong by doing something wrong yourself is maybe not a good idea. I would say your topic should have been posted in general chit chat. Again, no offense meant.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I think this is a big part of why many people I used to see regularly on here are no longer putting in an appearance. I really am sick of wading through where to hide a key, squirrels and bird feeders, and who's on first. Mistakes happen and there's nobody to fix them anymore but I really think some people just don't care. It seems to be those who get emails and don't actually visit the site and look at the different sections that either don't care or don't know how to post in the right section.
> 
> ETA I just realized that Main is getting everything _including_ the kitchen sink. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550059-1.html


I'm totally on board with this - I posted a topic on the weekend because of the pictures section which is also now really overrun with anything but knitting and crochet. BUT there are those who feel rules don't apply to them, and/or aren't necessary. I got blasted, which I can take because I have broad shoulders. There will always be rule-breakers in every aspect of society. On KP if you say anything about this you're called the "knitting police" or whatever. It's too bad, because truly there are many members who COULD contribute way more help to others but who have lately become so disillusioned that they just don't bother. I'm not saying there aren't honest mistakes or that the photos shouldn't be posted, but really, is there any reason the non-knitting non-crochet topics and photos can't be enjoyed AS MUCH in the right sections? Again, I know I'm again exposing myself to abuse from those who don't want rules. However, Admin set up the rules for a reason.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-549430-1.html


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Ellie RD said:


> And to add to that, the default when creating a new topic is MAIN. Admin could certainly reformat this to open a window that makes you choose a section.


↑


Beachgirl1000 said:


> I like that suggestion. But admin is AWOL.


~~~~~

It has been available for a very very long time. It is located at the top of the page.
.
.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

The thing I have had to start doing is checking to see who the "author" of the thread is before I open it. Doesn't always work, but does most of the time.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Just because Admin is missing doesn't mean the members can do what they want...rules should still be respected & followed & if not then called out about it without a fuss from others....


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

klrober said:


> Just because Admin is missing doesn't mean the members can do what they want...rules should still be respected & followed & if not then called out about it without a fuss from others....


Thank you


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

And Chit Chat is overrun by "politicians" from Attic.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

JennyG12 said:


> ~~~~~
> It has been available for a very very long time. It is located at the top of the page..
> .


I am well aware of that, but if you don't click on the little arrow, your post goes to MAIN. If I were designing this webpage, I would force the poster to PICK a section and not have MAIN as the default if he doesn't.


----------



## PamiS (Apr 23, 2018)

Ellie RD said:


> ... if you don't click on the little arrow, your post goes to MAIN. If I were designing this webpage, I would force the poster to PICK a section and not have MAIN as the default if he doesn't.


Agreed.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

klrober said:


> Just because Admin is missing doesn't mean the members can do what they want...rules should still be respected & followed & if not then called out about it without a fuss from others....


Often, the greatest fuss is made by the transgressor. I just don't bother mentioning that a topic is in the wrong section. If the forum's users can't be bothered to read the rules and abide by them, why should I waste my finite time trying to get them to do so?? They're not worth it!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Often, the greatest fuss is made by the transgressor. I just don't bother mentioning that a topic is in the wrong section. If the forum's users can't be bothered to read the rules and abide by them, why should I waste my finite time trying to get them to do so?? They're not worth it!


Very wise!
I am trying not to get involved too much in BS.
Next time before I post, I'll think about JJ's post!


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Ellie RD said:


> I am well aware of that, but if you don't click on the little arrow, your post goes to MAIN. If I were designing this webpage, I would force the poster to PICK a section and not have MAIN as the default if he doesn't.


I am sorry it bothers you to actually click the down arrow, or that others do not. 
Maybe my post above will enlighten folks on how it works.
Have a good day.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Ellie RD said:


> I am well aware of that, but if you don't click on the little arrow, your post goes to MAIN. If I were designing this webpage, I would force the poster to PICK a section and not have MAIN as the default if he doesn't.


This site uses software that was created by someone other than the owner of this site, the site simply purchases the software to use, as is. There is no way to modify the software to preform functions that do not exist in the program. Today, software is one of the largest expenses a small site owner will incur, to the tune of tens of thousands of dollars. This is a site that is free to users and we are lucky to have it, with all of it's imperfections.

For whatever reason, the owner/administrator of this site is no longer actively involved in maintaining the site and it pretty much runs on autopilot. Given the alternative of not having this site, I'm not going to complain.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for that information about how software works. So it would not be an easy fix to change the little things that might make the site better.


Knitting in the Rockys said:


> This site uses software that was created by someone other than the owner of this site, the site simply purchases the software to use, as is. There is no way to modify the software to preform functions that do not exist in the program. Today, software is one of the largest expenses a small site owner will incur, to the tune of tens of thousands of dollars. This is a site that is free to users and we are lucky to have it, with all of it's imperfections.
> 
> For whatever reason, the owner/administrator of this site is no longer actively involved in maintaining the site and it pretty much runs on autopilot. Given the alternative of not having this site, I'm not going to complain.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

m_azingrace said:


> Used to, Admin was watchful, and moved posts to more appropriate sections. Now, Admin doesn't seem to care, and does not even respond when notified of errant entries.


unfortunately there is no ADMIN

which is why the forum has become what it is, and don't think it will ever be what it use to be.

seems most posts, regardless what section they are in are
people attacking, harassing others.

people posting their other crafts and offering them for sale also, when these people have been on the forum a long time and know selling in other crafts was never allowed.
many who posted for sale, some running a business seem to have not posted in a while. the entire has changed so much, but have made many friends through here.
most communicate off the forum or talk on phone.

still see some posts of other peoples projects, which I always love to see.

but seems the bulk of the posts with comments are negative, had my share of being harassed by one, who has been nasty to many on the forum.

it is sad to see such changes that have happened here on the forum, which was a wonderful place for so many of us.

Unfortunately many have also left.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Admin is MIA so nothing is being sorted or handled as it once was.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Three pages of complaining about people doing the wrong thing!!! Lighten up people.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

shockey said:


> More and more posts about anything but knitting and crochet. MAIN is for knitting and crochet so anything else Keep Out. I am so over this!!!!


I don't know if you have realised but you posted this topic in Main instead of General Chit-Chat.


----------



## dv802 (Aug 4, 2013)

rasputin said:


> Three pages of complaining about people doing the wrong thing!!! Lighten up people.


Exactly!! 
:sm24:


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Ellie RD said:


> I am well aware of that, but if you don't click on the little arrow, your post goes to MAIN. If I were designing this webpage, I would force the poster to PICK a section and not have MAIN as the default if he doesn't.


I find that the section that appears in the box is the section that I was in when I went to Create New Topic, so as I am usually posting in GCC and The Attic, those sections are the ones that I will have already in the box when I go to Create New Topic.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Chezl said:


> I find that the section that appears in the box is the section that I was in when I went to Create New Topic, so as I am usually posting in GCC and The Attic, those sections are the ones that I will have already in the box when I go to Create New Topic.


Wow, I learned two new things already this a.m. It works that way for me also, but I never knew it. I must most often be in main.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

jinx said:


> Then again this is posted in main. ;^)


????????


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Basically, the inmates are running the asylum.


And doing a damn good job, but not nitpicking every little mistep! Geez...


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

rasputin said:


> Three pages of complaining about people doing the wrong thing!!! Lighten up people.


yes surely there are far more serious things to worry about as to weather a post is put in the correct section..Also all this complaining they might take KP off altogether and that would be sad.


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

jinx said:


> Then again this is posted in main. ;^)


 :sm24:


----------



## fmgray (Mar 28, 2017)

There are many knitting and crocheting blogs. Look for another.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

shockey said:


> More and more posts about anything but knitting and crochet. MAIN is for knitting and crochet so anything else Keep Out. I am so over this!!!!


Unfortunately this seems to be the norm. In my knitting group this is also happening all the time, I am considering leaving the group. I don't care about all this bullshit. I like the knitting and don't care about people's political views, racists views, etc. I scroll over most of them now looking for anything to do with knitting and it's becoming less and less. The admins are not missing here, but seem to be the one doing most of the posting.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

OP was “Main is for knitting and crocheting”...look where this has gone. Should have been posted under a different topic?


----------



## wyoknits (May 23, 2017)

shockey said:


> I posted in MAIN so KPers who are doing the wrong thing will see it. Stop being so picky jinx where did you expect me to post it, in the fresh air!!!!!!!!!!!


The pot calling the kettle black...
:sm11:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> I'm with you. It seems there are a few people intent on getting their political viewpoint out there and aren't getting enough notice in the Attic. I sure wish we had an Admin to clean things up.


Yes, and most of those not getting enough "notice" are those that have invaded from the solarium. Their idea of conversation is post after post of nothing but emojis


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

baileysmom said:


> The admins are not missing here, but seem to be the one doing most of the posting.


?


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

I just checked out MAIN again and came to the conclusion that it doesn't matter where people post provided their TITLE TOPIC is descriptive, i.e. "Kitchen Sink" and "Keeping Squirrels out of Bird Seed". I concluded that these were NOT knitting and crochet topics and prefer this to titles like, "What Now?", "Did You Know", etc.


----------



## kpuser (Feb 28, 2017)

I am one of those who does not visit the site anymore for this reason. Am logging in after TWO months, and this unrelated topics is still going on. Ugh!


----------



## TerryinCanada (Jul 17, 2012)

When I joined KP I was attracted to the name Knitting Paradise because I am knitter. I spend a lot of time not opening junk that is not knitting or other crafts. I guess some people do not have dictionaries that they can look up what knitting means.


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

rasputin said:


> Three pages of complaining about people doing the wrong thing!!! Lighten up people.


Amen.


----------



## kpuser (Feb 28, 2017)

Cannot lighten up. Highjacking a forum meant for a particular purpose is NOT OK.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I have been asking myself why I am wasting my time looking at this site anymore.


----------



## Miss Ellie (Oct 3, 2011)

I am in full agreement with this complaint. I've always thought it's an imposition to show your vacation pics. to someone unless they ask to see them - even in real life. On this website, it's beyond rude, unless the poster really doesn't understand. 

Maybe when people join they should be sent a document setting out the rules of KP and required to agree to it before gaining access. Of course, who would be responsible for making sure of that now there is no Admin Dept. 

It's a huge mess - for sure. 

Miss Ellie
Ontario, Canada I


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

We are over-using it and under-using ChitChat - wish we could require a compulsory review of the rules of the various sections before you can post - then maybe we could manage without the oversight of admin.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Ellie RD said:


> And to add to that, the default when creating a new topic is MAIN. Admin could certainly reformat this to open a window that makes you choose a section.


Brilliant! Maybe people would then choose an appropriate section!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Fialka said:


> I am with you on this one !.. Some people have 'twisted' minds and just ignore the common sense and rules to follow !.. They may swear at you and me just for obeying those rules !.. Dear Heavenly Father,- just help us to educate those without common sense !..


Unfortunately, I don't think you can educate many people who don't have common sense or any other sense come to think of it.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I used to love getting on the computer and going right to KP, but now with all the arguments, misplacing of topics in wrong categories, I am not too fond of KP. And I have noticed that a lot of the old timers are leaving. That is too bad as we in that category bring a lot of helpful hints and knowledge to this site. Rattle the cage, and all that is gone. I only look at and/or comment on segments that I really like. We can only wait this out and see if the bad is washed out of the system. It's a good thing we do not pay for membership as this site would be bankrupt by now. I intend to stay as I enjoy many topics, helpful hints, and the comradery of people and their crafts around the world. I can travel (in pictures) to places I would probably never visit. I can hear of good and bad things in people's lives. I will not trade that for a lot of things - the friendship I have seen here will always be there. So I am here to stay.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Lynnknits said:


> I hear you. The bad part is that sometimes I read something before I realize what it is and then I get annoyed/angry. I want this to be a fun place for me to go to....to talk knitting and see what other people are doing. It was like that when I joined years ago.


Ditto!


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

I agree that some formatting could be done to make the drop down automatically open for the different sections. Then perhaps some things would not get dumped into Main..


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Basically, the inmates are running the asylum.


 :sm04:


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> Then again this is posted in main. ;^)


 :sm24:


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Isn't Admin supposed to move topics to correct sections????


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I am guessing that folks need to be educated as to where they should post. I personally did not know how to find the Attic, but I have now made it my business to find it. That is where we post things that we do not want our guests to see like they do in the Main section. I guess that should be our reply when someone posts something in Main that does not belong there. I hope this has been helpful.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

I hate to sound nasty or condemning , but it seems to me the whole site is declining in quality. I used to open it first on my email list and savor it with my morning coffee , but less and less often now and frequently don't linger long.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

leoanne said:


> Isn't Admin supposed to move topics to correct sections????


Yes, but Admin has been AWOL since before Christmas.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

shockey said:


> More and more posts about anything but knitting and crochet. MAIN is for knitting and crochet so anything else Keep Out. I am so over this!!!!


Why am I not seeing what your talking about?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Yes, but Admin has been AWOL since before Christmas.


I don't think admin is totally gone. A major negative energy is no longer posting. I doubt it was a voluntary move.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

sandyridge said:


> I hate to sound nasty or condemning , but it seems to me the whole site is declining in quality. I used to open it first on my email list and savor it with my morning coffee , but less and less often now and frequently don't linger long.


Quality. Good descriptor. We miss the quality we had come to expect. Maintenance deferred always costs.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

shockey said:


> More and more posts about anything but knitting and crochet. MAIN is for knitting and crochet so anything else Keep Out. I am so over this!!!!


Be a bit patient. It's accidental. I wrote a gentle reminder to two posters. Here's what happens. If you are in Main when clicking on "create new topic", the choice comes up Main. People just don't notice. If you're in Links, the window pops up Links, and so on. I've come close to posting a link in Main myself because of this.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

ceejay42 said:


> Unfortunately those of us who agree with you are already trying, and those who don't, don't care and won't care any time soon.
> 
> Just to be clear, Im' NOT speaking about the ones that are accidental, that's just being human.
> 
> Funny, I used to get a little annoyed sometimes when my post got moved and I didn't happen to agree.... Now I LONG for those days!


See my response to Shockey. I haven't seen any "mean" reasons that people do this. It's easy to goof if you aren't careful. And with Admin gone they don't seem to get moved.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

shockey said:


> More and more posts about anything but knitting and crochet. MAIN is for knitting and crochet so anything else Keep Out. I am so over this!!!!


Admin used to move posts quickly to the correct section. He or she certainly did so when I posted to the wrong section. I hope that Admin will come back and help with this again.

Hazel


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I think this is a big part of why many people I used to see regularly on here are no longer putting in an appearance. I really am sick of wading through where to hide a key, squirrels and bird feeders, and who's on first. Mistakes happen and there's nobody to fix them anymore but I really think some people just don't care. It seems to be those who get emails and don't actually visit the site and look at the different sections that either don't care or don't know how to post in the right section.
> 
> ETA I just realized that Main is getting everything _including_ the kitchen sink. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550059-1.html


I'm really not trying to be difficult here, but basically, the only person's behavior we can control is our own. The more I see of what Admin had to deal with on a daily basis with supposed adults, the more I understand why he's no longer doing it. In an ideal world, everyone would be required to read the rules before being permitted to use the forum. Many of the KPers I've spoken to aren't even aware there are rules posted here. Since there are no longer any penalties for even the most blatant of rule breaks, I guess we now have the choice of policing ourselves as individuals or living with it as is. Since there are thousands of worldwide members here, perhaps it isn't so surprising. Apparently some of us think "free" means we are free to do whatever we wish, and that's true at this point.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

shockey said:


> More and more posts about anything but knitting and crochet. MAIN is for knitting and crochet so anything else Keep Out. I am so over this!!!!


Yup. We're all (supposedly) adults here and were to read the rules when we joined. Why some are treating Main like a free-for-all is beyond me. That and posting political topics in Chit Chat.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

m_azingrace said:


> Used to, Admin was watchful, and moved posts to more appropriate sections. Now, Admin doesn't seem to care, and does not even respond when notified of errant entries.


A lot of people depended on Admin to put their posts in the right place. I don't think they have an Admin, anymore. Perhaps they are trying to find someone to do this and have been unable to. We have the same problem at our in house blog at our retirement center. It takes a lot of time and we depend on a volunteer and no one has volunteered, so we don't have any updates. Maybe KP is in the same fix?

I sometimes respond to help someone before I realize it really is the wrong place to do it. Sorry.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> Yup. We're all (supposedly) adults here and were to read the rules when we joined. Why some are treating Main like a free-for-all is beyond me. That and posting political topics in Chit Chat.


General Chit Chat is for that purpose, topics other than knit and crochet.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Forget what I said earlier. I just got soccer punched for asking a question? Such is life!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Dances with Wool said:


> i Don't understand the problem. People posting in the wrong section is an error on their part, yes, but I'm not going to "ignore" someone for making a mistake on where they post. If the subject doesn't interest me, I just stop reading and move on. People get themselves all bent out of shape over nothing. SMH


Thank you so much for your post! I know I've accidentally posted in the wrong section several times. When I thought that something should go under, say, "Links and Resources," Admin would move it to what he or she considered the correct section. No matter how much we may read the rules, it's still often difficult to tell exactly where we should post something. Admin used to do a great job moving things and would let you know that he or she had moved your topic. I'm sorry that we're not hearing from Admin any longer.

No, I don't "ignore" people for making a mistake on where they post. Just like Dances with Wool, if a subject heading doesn't interest me, I just go on to something else. No one is requiring any of us to read every single post on KP. I know that I don't.

So, totally agree with you, Dances with Wool!

Hazel


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I agree with you. It's getting harder at time to wade through the things that have nothing to do with knitting and/or crocheting.


----------



## evelyn74 (Dec 8, 2016)

It's a FREE forum. If you got personal editing of everything, it wouldn't be free.


----------



## dv802 (Aug 4, 2013)

How about all the people complaining get together, purchase a website, and create their own knitting forum. That way they can have all the rules they want and everyone can be an Admin and chastise people to their heart’s content. Then the people who don’t care about misplaced topics read in peace.


Oh wait!! That won’t work!!
I’ll lose my morning dose of stupid drama over ridiculous things that make my life look less pathetic than their’s is.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

dv802 said:


> How about all the people complaining get together, purchase a website, and create their own knitting forum. That way they can have all the rules they want and everyone can be an Admin and chastise people to their heart's content. Then the people who don't care about misplaced topics read in peace.
> 
> Oh wait!! That won't work!!
> I'll lose my morning dose of stupid drama over ridiculous things that make my life look less pathetic than their's is.


Well, actually, there already _is_ a website where "we" have all the rules we want. It's called Knitting Paradise. How are rules beneficial when some members think that it's up to them to say the rules don't matter just because _they_ don't care about them. That decision is Admin's and no one else's. It only up to KP members to read and follow them. How hard can it be?


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Can't we all just play nice and if we see something we don't like either don't look at it or look away. Geez...


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

dv802 said:


> How about all the people complaining get together, purchase a website, and create their own knitting forum. That way they can have all the rules they want and everyone can be an Admin and chastise people to their heart's content. Then the people who don't care about misplaced topics read in peace.
> 
> Oh wait!! That won't work!!
> I'll lose my morning dose of stupid drama over ridiculous things that make my life look less pathetic than their's is.


Such a great idea! A little sugar from you is so sweet! Thanks!


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

targa416 said:


> Well, actually, there already _is_ a website where "we" have all the rules we want. It's called Knitting Paradise. How are rules beneficial when some members think that it's up to them to say the rules don't matter just because _they_ don't care about them. That decision is Admin's and no one else's. It only up to KP members to read and follow them. How hard can it be?


That's my feeling too. For most of us, we joined when it was a "certain way" here (Admin keeping things "clean"), and in the last few months it has changed a lot. That's the point here I think, that we all were fond of a forum that no longer exists. If someone new likes it the way it is, that's fine for them, but for those of who liked it the was it was, it kinda sucks that it's changed so much.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

ceejay42 said:


> That's my feeling too. For most of us, we joined when it was a "certain way" here (Admin keeping things "clean"), and in the last few months it has changed a lot. That's the point here I think, that we all were fond of a forum that no longer exists. If someone new likes it the way it is, that's fine for them, but for those of who liked it the was it was, it kinda sucks that it's changed so much.


I think it no longer exists because we evolve - the world has changed and it affects everyone and people want to vent or express their feelings or feel they need to get certain information out to others.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

CBratt said:


> General Chit Chat is for that purpose, topics other than knit and crochet.


No, the Attic is the place for hot-button topics. It clearly states "Where we put stuff we don't want our guests to see." Since no one and I mean no one, myself included, can remain logical and rational during opposing political views, the Attic is the place for those.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

CBratt said:


> I think it no longer exists because we evolve - the world has changed and it affects everyone and people want to vent or express their feelings or feel they need to get certain information out to others.


I get that. People change too, that's life, for sure. But I've been a member for years here, and it wasn't a gradual change, it was always the same until the sudden change with the sudden absence of the admin, so I feel like that's different from the normal "things change over time" thing.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

CBratt said:


> Can't we all just play nice and if we see something we don't like either don't look at it or look away. Geez...


Can't we all just read and abide by the rules?


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> No, the Attic is the place for hot-button topics. It clearly states "Where we put stuff we don't want our guests to see." Since no one and I mean no one, myself included, can remain logical and rational during opposing political views, the Attic is the place for those.


I don't know where the attic is.....I would like to put them nice people all there!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> No, the Attic is the place for hot-button topics. It clearly states "Where we put stuff we don't want our guests to see." Since no one and I mean no one, myself included, can remain logical and rational during opposing political views, the Attic is the place for those.


That's fine with me but I'm just telling you what it says there.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> Can't we all just read and abide by the rules?


I guess I'm just more relaxed. It doesn't bother me that I can't make people post in a certain place I either ignore it or just don't even look at it. I guess we're all different. In the grand scheme of things, it just isn't all that important to me.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

dv802 said:


> How about all the people complaining get together, purchase a website, and create their own knitting forum. That way they can have all the rules they want and everyone can be an Admin and chastise people to their heart's content. Then the people who don't care about misplaced topics read in peace.
> 
> Oh wait!! That won't work!!
> I'll lose my morning dose of stupid drama over ridiculous things that make my life look less pathetic than their's is.


I hear you. It must be Michigan people aren't accustomed to being coddled so we don't miss it when we do-it-ourselves ;~D.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Bobglory said:


> Basically, the inmates are running the asylum.


Did you ever seen, I believe it was called the king of heart's.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

CBratt said:


> I think it no longer exists because we evolve - the world has changed and it affects everyone and people want to vent or express their feelings or feel they need to get certain information out to others.


Good comment! I think you hit the nail directly on the head. It's so easy to fall into habits and expect things to remain the same indefinitely, but that's rarely how reality works.


----------



## pathanso (Jul 31, 2015)

Perhaps complaints don't belong on MAIN either. I'm getting tired of the negative, nasty comments. Take your negativity elsewhere, please.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

shockey said:


> More and more posts about anything but knitting and crochet. MAIN is for knitting and crochet so anything else Keep Out. I am so over this!!!!


Some of the people who post in Chit Chat, the Attic, and Solarium getting bored and deciding to come to the Knitting section to stir up a little fun. Now watch their reactions.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Altice said:


> Some of the people who post in Chit Chat, the Attic, and Solarium getting bored and deciding to come to the Knitting section to stir up a little fun. Now watch their reactions.


Bingo. It's not the honestly-mistaken-posts that annoy me, it's that.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

CBratt said:


> General Chit Chat is for that purpose, topics other than knit and crochet.


General Chit Chat should say for topics other than knit and crochet with the exception of political or religious topics. It doesn't say that because the General Chit Chat section was there before the "Attic" was added by Admin. for political and religious topics. It is too bad that Admin. didn't add the words except for political and religious topics to the General Chit Chat section when they added the Attic for those posts. That has been a mistake, because since those words aren't there, all those people that want to post their political views and religious views have taken over the General Chit Chat section instead of posting them in the Attic where they belong.

I have been on this forum long enough to remember when the Attic was added and why.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

altogirl said:


> I've resorted to using the ignore button. I now have quite a few people I'm ignoring, LOL!


Yeah, I've noticed it, too.

All the ones I've clicked on turn out to be interesting (or I wouldn't have clicked on them), but they are not about knitting and should not be in Main. The people have interesting things to say, so I wouldn't ignore them, personally.

I want to turn them in to admin so they can be moved to the appropriate category, but that makes me feel like a troll. Plus, I don't think that admin will do anything, anyway.

I don't have a good answer for this.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> General Chit Chat should say for topics other than knit and crochet with the exception of political or religious topics. It doesn't say that because the General Chit Chat section was there before the "Attic" was added by Admin. for political and religious topics. It is too bad that Admin. didn't add the words except for political and religious topics to the General Chit Chat section when they added the Attic for those posts. That has been a mistake, because since those words aren't there, all those people that want to post their political views and religious views have taken over the General Chit Chat section instead of posting them in the Attic where they belong.
> 
> I have been on this forum long enough to remember when the Attic was added and why.


 :sm24:


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

ceejay42 said:


> Bingo. It's not the honestly-mistaken-posts that annoy me, it's that.


It has become a pattern and an irritating one at that.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

There may as well be NO headings - currently.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't think it's fair to say they have taken over the Chit Chat, but as long as it says topics other than knitting and crochet this is going to happen. Not much can be done about it until the administrator of the site decides to do something.


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

CBratt said:


> I guess I'm just more relaxed. It doesn't bother me that I can't make people post in a certain place I either ignore it or just don't even look at it. I guess we're all different. In the grand scheme of things, it just isn't all that important to me.


I'm with you. I really don't understand why this is such a big deal. And I hope no one tries to explain to me why it's a big deal, because they'd be wasting their breath. I'm starting to think that people who get all hot under the collar about where KPers post may just possibly not have anything better to do with their time.

I can say this because I have nothing better to do with my time.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Admin used to move posts quickly to the correct section. He or she certainly did so when I posted to the wrong section. I hope that Admin will come back and help with this again.
> 
> Hazel


I once posted a pic about my squishy mail in the main section, as I'd seen similar in main that's where I posted....admin kindly moved it to pictures, so that's where I now post any squishy mail...but the other day I read the rules of the picture section and it doesn't really belong their as it's for finished knitting or crochet items.... sometimes I'm not sure which section things belong
I must read the rules of each section again


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Nanamel14 said:


> I once posted a pic about my squishy mail in the main section, as I'd seen similar in main that's where I posted....admin kindly moved it to pictures, so that's where I now post any squishy mail...but the other day I read the rules of the picture section and it doesn't really belong their as it's for finished knitting or crochet items.... sometimes I'm not sure which section things belong
> I must read the rules of each section again


Don't worry about that, your best guess is totally good enough! I can't speak for anyone else but I'm pretty sure that nobody here is talking about picking at that level of detail. It's just the ones where the people obviously don't care (or worse, are actually doing it on purpose just to get attention) that I'm having an issue with.


----------



## Stellanator (Oct 8, 2017)

jinx said:


> Then again this is posted in main. ;^)


 :sm24:


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, hard not to notice the changes, I just skip over the non knitting stuff for the most part. The other thing I have noticed is that I am getting the same posts three days in a row, where as they used to change daily. Still enjoying KP.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

shockey said:


> More and more posts about anything but knitting and crochet. MAIN is for knitting and crochet so anything else Keep Out. I am so over this!!!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

CBratt said:


> I guess I'm just more relaxed. It doesn't bother me that I can't make people post in a certain place I either ignore it or just don't even look at it. I guess we're all different. In the grand scheme of things, it just isn't all that important to me.


Me either.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I think it is more that people don't know where to post. Everyday we get new people on KP and they have to be here awhile to learn what goes where.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Grandma Jo said:


> I think it is more that people don't know where to post. Everyday we get new people on KP and they have to be here awhile to learn what goes where.


Yes. We all relied on Admin to keep house. But I think he has become a very part-timer. So we are not paying close attention to where we post, thinking it will shortly be removed to a more appropriate place.

I miss Ostrich.


----------



## Vwjoan (Mar 6, 2016)

I agree, how about NO TOPICS discussed here unless they have something to do connected to crafts. I feel very sorry to hear about people who have big health problems etc. but unless I am totally wrong I do not feel this is the place where they should be discussed. Each and everyone one of us here sign on to see what is new in the craft we are interested in and to receive any tips that are available. Most of us have some sort of problem going on in our extended families and are not signing in to hear someone else’s family. We are looking to read something that will begin our day with a little sunshine. Hope not to offend anyone but I do think, if we would stick to the craft ideas, there would no arguments going on in certain subjects to which we have our own opinions.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I am a sometime offender when I have accidentally posted something meant for the Attic into General Chit-Chat. I have done it 3 or 4 times when I have been rushing to post and I haven't changed the section when I have been in Create New Topic. The first time I did it, I PMed Admin immediately and it was moved to the correct section but the next few times it had to stay in the wrong section since there is no one to move it now. I am usually very careful but I have internet connection problems and it can make me very late so I rush and make a mistake.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

SQM said:


> Yes. We all relied on Admin to keep house. But I think he has become a very part-timer. So we are not paying close attention to where we post, thinking it will shortly be removed to a more appropriate place.
> 
> I miss Ostrich.


I still think the Ostrich looks more like an emu. I hope he isn't offended if he ever reads it. :sm02:


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Amen.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fmgray said:


> There are many knitting and crocheting blogs. Look for another.


KP is *NOT* a "blog"; it's a forum.

Definition of blog: https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/blog

Definition of forum: https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/forum


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

baileysmom said:


> ... *The admins are not missing here, but seem to be the one doing most of the posting.*


What does that mean??


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

TerryinCanada said:


> When I joined KP I was attracted to the name Knitting Paradise because I am knitter. I spend a lot of time not opening junk that is not knitting or other crafts. I guess some people do not have dictionaries that they can look up what knitting means.


Please, take a look at the very top line on any page of KP. 
*Knitting Paradise® - Knitting and Crochet Forum*

Then, take a look at all the various sections which comprise it:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/all-section-list

Yarn, thread, knitting needles and crochet hooks are what has brought together the 187,313 registered users of this forum, but no one is single-faceted. Thus, there are those other sections. EVERY time anyone clicks, fractions of pennies fill the owner's coffers, so there are other sections to keep people on _this_ site instead of going elsewhere.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Yeah, I've noticed it, too.
> 
> All the ones I've clicked on turn out to be interesting (or I wouldn't have clicked on them), but they are not about knitting and should not be in Main. The people have interesting things to say, so I wouldn't ignore them, personally.
> 
> ...


Reporting a misplaced topic is not a troll-like activity. It's general housekeeping. I used to report and then add the topic to my watch list, just so I could later see that it had been moved. I don't bother anymore, because they just don't get moved anymore.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Can't we all just read and abide by the rules?


Evidently, no.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dv802 said:


> How about all the people complaining get together, purchase a website, and create their own knitting forum. That way they can have all the rules they want and everyone can be an Admin and chastise people to their heart's content. Then the people who don't care about misplaced topics read in peace.
> 
> *Oh wait!! That won't work!!
> I'll lose my morning dose of stupid drama over ridiculous things that make my life look less pathetic than theirs is.*


Thank you for the much needed dose of laughter!!! :sm24:


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Ellie RD said:


> And to add to that, the default when creating a new topic is MAIN. Admin could certainly reformat this to open a window that makes you choose a section.


Well, actually, when you create a new topic, the subject is in a drop-down menu. Main is the first topic everywhere on the forum, so it's the first choice, but if you know to look and that down-arrow, you can choose what section to put your post in.

And, yes, where there was a more active admin, this was taken care of for the rest of us, but that's not so now. As a result, many posts that ought to be in General Chit-Chat now show up in Main. I think we're just going to have to put up with this. I'm not sure complaining will do much good. I could be wrong, and hope I am, but I've seen this particular complaint over and over, and nothing seems to change.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

CBB said:


> Well, actually, when you create a new topic, the subject is in a drop-down menu. Main is the first topic everywhere on the forum, so it's the first choice, but if you know to look and that down-arrow, you can choose what section to put your post in.
> 
> And, yes, where there was a more active admin, this was taken care of for the rest of us, but that's not so now. As a result, many posts that ought to be in General Chit-Chat now show up in Main. I think we're just going to have to put up with this. I'm not sure complaining will do much good. I could be wrong, and hope I am, but I've seen this particular complaint over and over, and nothing seems to change.


That's not quite right about the drop-down menu. Main isn't always the first choice, it depends which section you are in when you access the drop-down menu.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Chezl said:


> That's not quite right about the drop-down menu. Main isn't always the first choice, it depends which section you are in when you access the drop-down menu.


I went out to the Main page with the list of topics. I clicked Create New Topic. No drop down menu. I'm sure it's the same in Links and Resources, the one other place I might want to start a topic. FWIW


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Chezl said:


> I still think the Ostrich looks more like an emu. I hope he isn't offended if he ever reads it. :sm02:


Haha I agree with you ????


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I went out to the Main page with the list of topics. I clicked Create New Topic. No drop down menu. I'm sure it's the same in Links and Resources, the one other place I might want to start a topic. FWIW


This is what I get when I click on Create New Topic:

To start a new discussion topic on our forum, select the section for your topic and click "Continue":

Then there is a white space that shows one section, but you have to click on the down arrow to bring up all the sections and then you choose which section and then you click on "Continue."


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Knitting Paradise is owned by VerticalScope Inc. No one is keeping an eye on this forum.

Company Overview
VerticalScope Inc. develops and operates Websites, online communities, and forums in automotive, powersports, power equipment, sports, pets, and technology verticals. The company also provides advertising options on its Websites and social networks, e-newsletters, and mobile applications. VerticalScope Inc. was founded in 1999 and is headquartered in Toronto, Canada. As of July 28, 2015, VerticalScope Inc. operates as a subsidiary of Torstar Corporation.

Torstar Corporation operates as a media company in Canada, the United States, and internationally. It operates through three segments: Community Brands, Daily Brands, and Digital Ventures. The company publishes the Toronto Star newspaper; the Metro daily print editions; Sing Tao Daily, a Chinese-language daily newspaper, as well as operates thestar.com, a newspaper Website in Canada; and operates Toronto.com, Torstar Syndication Services, and The Kit, a print and digital publication focuses on beauty, fashion, and wellness. It also publishes newspapers comprising The Hamilton Spectator, the Waterloo Region Record, the St. Catharines Standard, Niagara Falls review, Welland Tribune, and Peterb...


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

So what!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I went out to the Main page with the list of topics. I clicked Create New Topic. No drop down menu. I'm sure it's the same in Links and Resources, the one other place I might want to start a topic. FWIW


This is what I see when I click on create a new topic no matter where I am on forum. Note the arrow. Once I click on it a drop down list of all topics I'm subscribed to appears.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

CBB said:


> Well, actually, when you create a new topic, the subject is in a drop-down menu. Main is the first topic everywhere on the forum, so it's the first choice, but if you know to look and that down-arrow, you can choose what section to put your post in.
> 
> And, yes, where there was a more active admin, this was taken care of for the rest of us, but that's not so now. As a result, many posts that ought to be in General Chit-Chat now show up in Main. I think we're just going to have to put up with this. I'm not sure complaining will do much good. I could be wrong, and hope I am, but I've seen this particular complaint over and over, and nothing seems to change.


I think you hit the nail on the head. Instead of "Main" being the default topic, perhaps it should be changed to force the user to actually select a topic.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lilyan said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head. Instead of "Main" being the default topic, perhaps it should be changed to force the user to actually select a topic.


As was stated earlier in this topic since this is a prepackaged software package modifications can not be made. If the site owner had written the software himself or contracted with a software engineer then that would be a different story.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-550073-3.html#12565655


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

altogirl said:


> I've resorted to using the ignore button. I now have quite a few people I'm ignoring, LOL!


I think while admin is MIA ignore is the best bet. It isn't worth agonizing over.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Evie RM said:


> This is what I get when I click on Create New Topic:
> 
> To start a new discussion topic on our forum, select the section for your topic and click "Continue":
> 
> Then there is a white space that shows one section, but you have to click on the down arrow to bring up all the sections and then you choose which section and then you click on "Continue."


That's what I see also. Those that only see one section choice have likely tried to create the topic within a particular section, instead of going back to the home page.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Janpeonys said:


> So what!


Wow! Really?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Basically, the inmates are running the asylum.


Can you see me laughing? The truth can be funny. I mostly camp out in the Pictures section or the Newest Pictures section. My there are sure a lot of good cooks using this forum. I'm not a cook, but I can admire.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

m_azingrace said:


> Used to, Admin was watchful, and moved posts to more appropriate sections. Now, Admin doesn't seem to care, and does not even respond when notified of errant entries.


Doesn't seem to be a admin around.. having experience running a group I don't envy the one trying here~!!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> And to add to that, the default when creating a new topic is MAIN. Admin could certainly reformat this to open a window that makes you choose a section.


Good idea


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> dv802 wrote:
> How about all the people complaining get together, purchase a website, and create their own knitting forum. That way they can have all the rules they want and everyone can be an Admin and chastise people to their heart's content. Then the people who don't care about misplaced topics read in peace.
> 
> Oh wait!! That won't work!!
> ...


You're damn right I do when the only purpose it serves is to interrupt a thought provoking topic, or to bump their topic to the top of the list. Bet if you took a poll most would feel the same way I do. Your friends CG58, & KT are experts.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> Or to be rude by posting an emoji-only response yourself!
> 
> Apparently your "rules" don't apply to YOU... what is the name for someone who demands others do things her way, yet doesn't follow her own demands?!? Oh, yes.. a hypocrite. ????????????????
> 
> ...


I'm free to read and post on any topic on the forum, just as you are. How I choose to do so is up to me. Sometimes a simple thumbs up or down, or a smiley face is all that's required. Please note the key words:* A single*. After looking at the links you posted above I see not one emoji in any of my posts.

As for my "learning to knit", sorry dear but I already know how to, I just don't feel the need to post pictures, and beg for the glory that you do. I saw the wedding shawl you posted. Too bad about how your picot bind off turned out.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

jinx said:


> Then again this is posted in main. ;^)


Yes, and it doesn't have anything to do with knitting or crochet.

:sm09:


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Dances with Wool said:


> i Don't understand the problem. People posting in the wrong section is an error on their part, yes, but I'm not going to "ignore" someone for making a mistake on where they post. If the subject doesn't interest me, I just stop reading and move on. People get themselves all bent out of shape over nothing. SMH


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

agree


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Chezl said:


> I still think the Ostrich looks more like an emu. I hope he isn't offended if he ever reads it. :sm02:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

shockey said:


> More and more posts about anything but knitting and crochet. MAIN is for knitting and crochet so anything else Keep Out. I am so over this!!!!


I think is a way to ruin KP forum. For people to leave. Ignore them and let administrators do something about it


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Well, it’s crystal clear that GlenGirl is Amyknits. For those who don’t know, she was kicked off KP by Admin. And the constant feuding between Amy and others was a major reason for Admin creating the Attic. Then whenever a thread headed south, he moved it to the Attic. Later Amy had to be removed entirely. 

Without Admin around, we will see more of these fights and ravings, and they will not be hiding in the Attic. They will be here in Main, in pictures, in patterns, etc. I’m not looking forward to this. I saw too much of it before, including all the Kp’ers Who tried to be peacemakers. They were largely dumped on. 

Sigh. Guess I need to start looking around for a KP substitute. ☹


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

flightpath said:


> ... Guess I need to start looking around for a KP substitute. ☹


Not really. A well-monitored version, with many well-known members but _minus_ the pests, already exists on Ravelry: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise. No, it's not as easily navigated as KP, but there are plenty of helping hands to guide you through the learning curve!


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

I agree.


I have sympathy for those going through tough times, but isn't there another place for that? like a pastor or therapist? The sob stories get worse and worse! With the cancers, and the people dying right and left, good gracious- My sincere apologies for those in pain and grief, but really- there IS a place for everything.


----------

